# Games no one but you seem to like



## Digitalpotato (May 19, 2009)

I seem to be the only person who liked Valkyrie Profile: Covenant of the Plume. I admit it's nowhere near as good as Lenneth was but that game actually reminded me a LOT of Tactics Ogre with the branching and how the story unfolded differently and from different perspectives. For some reason, seeing a character play a different role in one path than another really made me want to replay the game enough times to get to the Seraphic Gate. And even though the characters suffer from The Fire Emblem Effect, (Because you don't want to base an event around a character who could be dead now do you?) I liked several characters. Especially the Twins. 

And I LOVED the part of the Seraphic Gate where Hrist appeared. She actually was extremely envious. XD

Hrist: They gave me the shaft! First you got one, then Silmeria, now you?! This is VALKYRIE profile not MORTAL PROFILE!
*attacks*
Where's MY leading role?


I seriously hope they come up with a Valkyrie Profile: Hrist soon.


----------



## Lemoncholic (May 19, 2009)

Mirrors edge over here. I was told many times not to get it, and yet I did. I was told many times I was stupid for getting it and yet I loved it.

It's what you get when you have too many nerdcore gamers as friends.


----------



## Aden (May 19, 2009)

Lemoncholic said:


> Mirrors edge



Great game.

Also I like the Halo series. :<


----------



## AsherCat (May 19, 2009)

Frontlines: Fuel of War, my friends seem to not like it.

They cant seem to get kills, and say its because of lag or something.

Truth is they don't understand the simple concept of keep your head down and dont run and gun.


----------



## Lukar (May 19, 2009)

Mirror's Edge. Seriously, I only know two other people who like it at my school.

Also, I seem to be the only person at my school who thinks that Rock Band Unplugged looks good.


----------



## Kaamos (May 19, 2009)

Dark Sector, TimeShift, Prey, Two Worlds.

Didn't seem like many people liked them, but I had fun with them.


----------



## Furlop (May 19, 2009)

The Ship. 

Lots of people said it stunk, but I loved the paranoid play style.


----------



## Teco (May 19, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Two Worlds.



Mayhap.

ShadowRun, it took skill.


----------



## Matteh (May 19, 2009)

Lemoncholic said:


> Mirrors edge over here.


Same here. It's nice to play something different from the usual shooting/FPSes on consoles. 




Aden said:


> Great game.
> 
> Also I like the Halo series. :<


Slightly related: I enjoy the single player campaigns of the Call of Duty games. A lot of people don't even play through them but I think they're quite entertaining. I could play on Veteran and get waaaay less frustrated than playing multiplayer online.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 19, 2009)

Aden said:


> Great game.
> 
> Also I like the Halo series. :<



I actually don't HATE halo - The first one was the best in my eyes. the other two are just victims of hype backlash and weren't anything special. Plus I don't play multiplayer.


----------



## Kaizou (May 19, 2009)

Dark Cloud 2. Kicks the ass Completely out of any FF Or KH Game I've ever played.
(I played all of KH FYI ;D)


----------



## Aden (May 19, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> I actually don't HATE halo - The first one was the best in my eyes.



Yeah, same. I remember really getting into the story.

Oh how I wish they'd release a proper PC port (with graphics overhaul).


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 19, 2009)

Blazing Dragons, Scaler, Star Fox Adventures: Dinosur Planet.


----------



## Dayken (May 19, 2009)

This is the complete inverse of the thread's question, but this is as good a place as any to say that I seem to be the only person who doesn't give half a damn about Team Fortress 2.


----------



## Yoshistar (May 19, 2009)

Rhythm Heaven (both versions), EBA/Ouendan 2, and Panel de Pon to name a few.  And, not surprisingly, the Mother series.

It seems no one where I live likes quirky, out-of-the-norm games.  They're all too busy playing Halo, Guitar Hero, and Naruto games.  (Nothing wrong with those of course, but it sickens me that everywhere I happen to go no one's playing something out of the ordinary.  Makes me happy to be unique, but also a tad lonely.)


----------



## Teracat (May 19, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Also, I seem to be the only person at my school who thinks that Rock Band Unplugged looks good.



Dude, I fucking loved Frequency/Amplitude, and RB Unplugged is pretty much going to be Amplitude PSP.

Mad Maestro was one of mine. Ridiculous little game, but fun as hell.


----------



## Shindo (May 20, 2009)

viva pinata >.<


----------



## LotsOfNothing (May 20, 2009)

Far Cry 2.  Every time I mention it, someone has to jump in with "LOL THAT GAME WAS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORING."




:C


----------



## Verin Asper (May 20, 2009)

Beetle Adventure racing for the N64 and Frontlines: Fuel of War
I dont care what cha think...those two games rocked


----------



## frisse (May 20, 2009)

timeshift, crysis, postal2, CS, halo 1,2,3, warcraft3, dark sector, fracture, frontline, and manny more

the list would be to long if i counted up them all


----------



## Kao (May 20, 2009)

Matteh said:


> I enjoy the single player campaigns of the Call of Duty games. A lot of people don't even play through them but I think they're quite entertaining. I could play on Veteran and get waaaay less frustrated than playing multiplayer online.



Yup same, I just get annoyed  with multiplayer and the campaign is such a brilliant masterpiece you'd be mad not to play it!


----------



## AlexX (May 20, 2009)

Starfox: Command comes to mind. People always complain about how difficult it is to aim and control, and how the story makes no sense, but honestly, I found the controls easy to pick up and get used to, and the story is only poor in the fact it's trying to be a total soap opera with a cast of cartoony animals.

Actually, it's the first Starfox game I was ever able to use lazers very effectively in, including the SNES one (generally preferring homing charge shots where available)... I'm sorry, but Jigen I am not. [/obscurereferance]


----------



## Dark Hawk (May 20, 2009)

Oh god i love mirrors edge 
only one of my friends says "yea it was good" everyone else says something like "Oh that was boring" or "Not a good story"


----------



## Bokracroc (May 20, 2009)

True Crime: Streets of LA/New York.
As buggy and glitchy as the games were, it was nice to be on the other side of the law for once. The other actual side, not 'Good cop got framed by Evil guy so Good Cop runs around running down Evil Henchmen'.


----------



## Panzermanathod (May 20, 2009)

In a Mugen forum I go to people who like Mortal Kombat are a minority. And I'm a worse chase because I actually liked the games, and the blood was always secondary to me.

Back when I was a kid it wasn't about fatalities. I liked the games themselves (except Genesis MK3. Bleh) I'll admit that I didn't play much of the newer games (MK and DA), but I liked those too.


----------



## ShadowWhiteWolf (May 20, 2009)

Phantasy Star Generation 1 and 2.  I feel so alone and annoyed.


----------



## Envy (May 20, 2009)

Dayken said:


> This is the complete inverse of the thread's question, but this is as good a place as any to say that I seem to be the only person who doesn't give half a damn about Team Fortress 2.



Your not alone! 

As for me... oh so many... Though most of these are just things nobody has ever heard of

Lost Kingdoms
Lost Kingdoms 2
Megaman Legends
Digimon World
Digimon: Digital Card Battle
Steambot Chronocles (one of my favorites.)
Graffiti Kingdom
Amazing Island
Geist (Everyone hates it because they judge it as an FPS and not the point and click adventure it is)
Monster Rancher series
Shadow Hearts 3 (This game seems made for me. No my demographic, but me personally. 1920's America setting, calories as a gameplay mechanic, a drunken boxer female chubby anthro cat, sufficiently wacky plot, and elements of horror)


----------



## Jelly (May 20, 2009)

Tokyo Bus Driver.


----------



## Sam (May 21, 2009)

Farcry2


----------



## GuRoo (May 21, 2009)

Lost Planet, everywhere it's mentioned it is immediately referred to as "shit" or "WURST GAEM EVAER!!1!" <--seriously spelled like that in one case.
I personally enjoyed the game start to finish, and while finding a multiplayer match that doesn't use damn rocket launchers as default is a pain, the ones that don't are great. Nothing like dominating everyone in a huge armored mech.
Also, the teaser for Lost Planet 2 has me eagerly awaiting it's release.

I don't really let others opinion on a game bother me, to each their own, though I personally think there are better contestants for the title "worst game ever", just sayin'.


----------



## Wreth (May 21, 2009)

Metal Arms: Glitch in the System


----------



## Shadowwolf (May 21, 2009)

Capture the flag.

Oh, and the very first "Gex" game for the original Playstation.


----------



## Ruko (May 21, 2009)

Harvest Moon.


----------



## Shino (May 21, 2009)

Just to overachive, I'm going to hit up everything.

Let's see, games everyone thinks I'm nuts for liking: Psychonauts, VTM: Bloodlines, Sam & Max, The Longest Journey, Indigo Prophecy.

As far as popular games I like: The entire Half-Life family, CS:S, Portal, FalloutÂ³, Splinter Cell, L4D, GTA 1 & 2, somewhat 3, RE4 (none of the others), and of course, The Halo Trilogy (single-player only, please).

As far as popular games I can't stand: TF2, Metal Gear (too much dialouge), Call of Duty/MoH/Battlefield/CoD/WWII sims), anything RTS, and oh, let's not forget, FUCKING WoW...

Oh, and I'd like to give a shout out to the HLÂ² mods Minvera and MoP.

I had written off Mirror's Edge after reading up on it, but what you guys said is making me reconsider. I'm also considering buying Velvet Assassin, but I'm still on the fence there.


I think that about covers it. (I'm sure I'll be editing this several times.)


----------



## Bokracroc (May 21, 2009)

Shino said:


> Let's see, games everyone thinks I'm nuts for liking: Psychonauts, VTM: Bloodlines, Sam & Max, The Longest Journey, Indigo Prophecy.


You're crazy. Anyone that doesn't at least love one of those is a fucking cockroach and boot them out into the wild as they don't doesn't deserve the creature comfort that is called Entertainment. 
They also deserve a good slap around the head too.



Shadowwolf said:


> Capture the flag.


The old skool DOS one?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 21, 2009)

Desert Bus


----------



## Aden (May 21, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Desert Bus



oh god


----------



## ale (May 21, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Blazing Dragons, Scaler, Star Fox Adventures: Dinosur Planet.


I loved Scaler.   I bought it on a whim and it surprised me.   

The game I like that nobody else seems to, is Gotcha Force for the GCN.  It just about has the most unappealing box art and and exceedingly annoying voice acting but, the game is solid over all.


----------



## Vincent (May 21, 2009)

I agree with GuRoo, lost planet was good, but im going say Gears of War 2. (RIP pvt. Carmine)


----------



## Panzermanathod (May 21, 2009)

Bokracroc said:


> They also deserve a good slap around the head too.


http://www.counterfeitmini.com/main.swf


----------



## Envy (May 21, 2009)

ale said:


> Gotcha Force for the GCN.  It just about has the most unappealing box art and and exceedingly annoying voice acting but, the game is solid over all.



It's a Virtua On fighter with like 200 characters. It's AWESOME.

I've heard it's actually got a huge cult following, which is why you never see it anywhere.

Also, what is clearly a little kid saying in monotone 'I am Orochi. The mighty commander of the Death Corps.' in complete seriousness is simply amazing :0


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 21, 2009)

Aden said:


> oh god



I played it for like an hour once it was transcendental


----------



## MelaCeroses (May 21, 2009)

I will have to join others in saying Mirror's Edge.  Why people did NOT like the game is beyond me.  Spectacular visual presentation and a very unique experience.

My one friend annoys me to no end in that he dubs any game pretty bad that's more than a couple years old.  Sure, a lot of the N64 library has not aged well.  However, I can say that I STILL get a hoot out of the classic Rare games like Perfect Dark, Blast Corps, Banjo Kazooie, DK 64 and even games like Rogue Squadron.  People always talk about Goldeneye, which yes is an excellent game, but in my opinion Perfect Dark edges it out in nearly every category.

Also, I'm one of the few people it seems to feel that the Myst series is still relevant in today's ADD gaming world.  Those games truly open your mind and your imagination.  I still have a Riven (Myst 2) background on my laptop!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 21, 2009)

Ruko said:


> Harvest Moon.



You're not the only one.

HM64 FTW!


----------



## Holsety (May 21, 2009)

C&C Renegade, multiplayer was awesome.


----------



## ale (May 21, 2009)

Envy said:


> It's a Virtua On fighter with like 200 characters. It's AWESOME.
> 
> I've heard it's actually got a huge cult following, which is why you never see it anywhere.
> 
> Also, what is clearly a little kid saying in monotone 'I am Orochi. The mighty commander of the Death Corps.' in complete seriousness is simply amazing :0



I think I enjoyed G Red's "whoas" most of all.  Yuji made no sense just like the story line.  I'm glad that someone else has heard of it.   I wouldn't compare it to Virtual On because the control scheme isn't anything remotely similar.  I like how the characters for the most part are unique in their way of movement. 

A cult following though...that explains why my friends complained that it was 40 dollars at a used game store.  I wish Capcom would bring it back with online play. Nothing like raising an unstoppable force.


----------



## Alex0902 (May 21, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Dark Sector, TimeShift, Prey, Two Worlds.
> 
> Didn't seem like many people liked them, but I had fun with them.


 TimeShift is so good, i just don't get how my friends are all COD rats.

Condemned 2: Bloodshot over here man, it's so good, but everyone just shuns it. Too graphic maybe?


----------



## Seratuhl (May 21, 2009)

Metal Fatigue...an underrated Mech Real Time Strategy game...


WHAT NOW?! BISHES?!

I GOT MISSILES IN MY ARMS, LEGS, AND HEAD!

I also "sorta" liked Hellgate London '


----------



## Marco (May 22, 2009)

Anything by Koei: Dynasty Warriors, Samurai Warriors, Romance of the Three Kingdoms, Dynasty Tactics, ect...

All of these games just seem to appeal to a niche market, but I like those games.

Also, has anyone played Guitaroo Man? That one is definitely a cult classic.


----------



## Zenof (May 22, 2009)

Furlop said:


> The Ship.
> 
> Lots of people said it stunk, but I loved the paranoid play style.



I love the ship: sourse aswell
When i get my comp working again lets play, i want to stab ya a few times


----------



## Panzermanathod (May 22, 2009)

Gamefreaks21 said:


> Also, has anyone played Guitaroo Man? That one is definitely a cult classic.



That game seemed to be something not too many people heard of than something not too many people liked.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (May 22, 2009)

Prince of Persia: The Sand of Time - I really liked the story and level design, but the thing that turns all of my friends down is the combat mode which is understandably bad
Ecco the Dolphin series - Most people get frustrated at the difficulty
Super Mario Sunshine - I don't really know why, but I enjoyed it while everyone else I know hates it


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 22, 2009)

flOw, Flower, and PixelJunk Eden.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 22, 2009)

Slave Zero, Lost Kingdoms II.


----------



## Bokracroc (May 23, 2009)

Alex0902 said:


> Condemned 2: Bloodshot over here man, it's so good, but everyone just shuns it. Too graphic maybe?



Depends, it's just so plain silly it alienated the fans of the first one. It's still rather good but dude, WTF? Super screaming powers? Super screaming cult that's controlling the world? WTF is this shit?


----------



## Marticus (May 23, 2009)

Crysis, Mirrors Edge, Carmageddon, Synergy


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (May 23, 2009)

Harvest Moon and all of it's other titles, even the Rune Factory strain.

Love them. Can't help it. Absolutely love Back To Nature, the Harvest Moon title for the PS1. XP


----------



## Bonzzai (May 24, 2009)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> Harvest Moon and all of it's other titles, even the Rune Factory strain.
> 
> Love them. Can't help it. Absolutely love Back To Nature, the Harvest Moon title for the PS1. XP



Oh man, I miss Harvest Moon so much. I haven't played that in a long time. :{

As for me... I love the odd Zelda games like Majora's Mask and Wind Waker.
Oh, and of course the Warcraft series, including WoW. :U


----------



## Laze (May 24, 2009)

_Baroque_ and _Pinball Of The Dead_.


----------



## Bokracroc (May 24, 2009)

The only Harvest Moon I could enjoy with the SNES one which I own.


----------



## ~secret~ (May 24, 2009)

Alien Soldier for the megadrive. I've never met another person who loves this game as much as I do, probably because of the insane difficulty.


----------



## Riptor (May 24, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> In a Mugen forum I go to people who like Mortal Kombat are a minority. And I'm a worse chase because I actually liked the games, and the blood was always secondary to me.
> 
> Back when I was a kid it wasn't about fatalities. I liked the games themselves (except Genesis MK3. Bleh) I'll admit that I didn't play much of the newer games (MK and DA), but I liked those too.



Actually, same here. The only MK games I didn't like were 3/UMK3/Trilogy and Armageddon.

And Aero the Acrobat. Yes, it was a Sonic ripoff, I won't deny that. But, it was a very well done ripoff. At the very least, it was way better than Bubsy and Awesome Possum.


----------



## Kanic (May 24, 2009)

Bonzzai said:


> Oh man, I miss Harvest Moon so much. I haven't played that in a long time. :{



Harvest Moon: Back to nature was the shit! Damn it, I'm really missing that game now, x3


----------



## Adrimor (May 24, 2009)

EDIT: quotes in the wrong thread...rrr...



Kaamos said:


> Dark Sector, TimeShift, Prey, Two Worlds.
> 
> Didn't seem like many people liked them, but I had fun with them.



I like Dark Sector.

I'll throw in Killer7, Soul Reaver's block puzzles, Quest RPG, The Legend of Dragoon, Final Fantasy VIII, Blood Will Tell, Mega Man Battle Network 2, Revelations: Persona, Breath of Fire II, annnd...'s about all I can think of, for now.



Dayken said:


> This is the complete inverse of the thread's question, but this is as good a place as any to say that I seem to be the only person who doesn't give half a damn about Team Fortress 2.


Nah, I'm with you on this.
At the very least, as long as all the furries love it, I refuse to play =P
Ditto L4D, though that also costs twice as much...

Also only tangentially related, does anybody else here love Half-Life 2 but think the first one was shit?



Kaizou said:


> Dark Cloud 2. Kicks the ass Completely out of any FF Or KH Game I've ever played.
> (I played all of KH FYI ;D)



Ack, I forgot the first Dark Cloud! DC2 is pretty cool so far also.


Also adding The 7th Guest, SMT: Imagine, the Space Quest series, and Chaos Legion.


----------



## Sulfide (May 24, 2009)

Goldeneye for N64


----------



## Adrimor (May 24, 2009)

JuggaloTheRolla said:


> Goldeneye for N64


But didn't that win Game of the Year once?


----------



## Sulfide (May 24, 2009)

Adrimor said:


> But didn't that win Game of the Year once?


 twice actually.

And I mean now. I still play it now. No one else does.


----------



## Adrimor (May 24, 2009)

Hmm...yeah, I guess that would count, huh? If my obscure games count, your forgotten one probably would...


----------



## JamestheDoc (May 24, 2009)

I absolutely loved Far Cry 2, yet people give me heat for liking it so.

Another one I rather enjoyed was Turok, yet I seemed to be the only one in my circle to enjoy it.

And yet another is COD:WaW.  A lot of people put it down because it's WWII and by Treyarch, but they did a good job with it in my opinion.  It's solid gameplay in the same format as Modern Warfare (which it's often compared to as inferior), the graphics are nice, and it's a nice, new, darker perspective on the war as well...


----------



## Panzermanathod (May 24, 2009)

Adrimor said:


> Soul Reaver's block puzzles,
> 
> The Legend of Dragoon,
> 
> ...



My main problem with SR's block puzzles was mainly the frequency of them. A lot of times I just skip over the Stone Glyph because I don't want to bother with that puzzle.

Not my favorite, but LoD was an RPG I enjoyed. Lavitz/Albert were my favorites.

FF8... bleh. Granted, I hear more people saying 9 was bad and that 8 was good. Personally, I used to like FF8, but then it just got annoying. On the other hand, I didn't get into FF9 at first but it's now my favorite FF game next to Tactics. Just Tactics. TA was shit. And I gave it 2 chances.

You could probably throw the Battle Network series in as a whole. Generally good series, though. Didn't like 4, however.

Never played Chaos Legion, but I didn't think it fell under the thread topic.


----------



## Adrimor (May 24, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> My main problem with SR's block puzzles was mainly the frequency of them. A lot of times I just skip over the Stone Glyph because I don't want to bother with that puzzle.


See, I loved the block puzzles. Unlike the combat, they actually required some skill and thought.

...I miss the ribbon ability, though. That could've been awesome as hell in SR2, but it never appeared after the first one ;~;

The Reaver puzzles in SR2 annoy the hell out of me, though x.x
Double that for the "carry this object" puzzles >_<#



> Not my favorite, but LoD was an RPG I enjoyed. Lavitz/Albert were my favorites.


I liked the music and the combat, most of all. It was simplistic, don't get me wrong, but the Additions and the attack items gave you a reason to stay awake during the battles.



> FF8... bleh. Granted, I hear more people saying 9 was bad and that 8 was good. Personally, I used to like FF8, but then it just got annoying. On the other hand, I didn't get into FF9 at first but it's now my favorite FF game next to Tactics. Just Tactics. TA was shit. And I gave it 2 chances.


Yeah--a lot of people either hate 8 and love 9 or vice versa.
My problem with 9 was that there was essentially no "hard" character development. Somebody once countered that with "Well, Squall goes through an entire game's worth of development in ten minutes"--but Zidane goes through ten minutes' worth of character development in the entire game. Plus, I didn't like how much it reminded me of DBZ and FF4, the latter of which was (in my opinion) vastly superior to everything after 6 and the former of which just got ridiculous before it was even half-finished.

But Freya turned me furry, so I can't hate FF9 on too much XD
Plus, at least it wasn't as sickeningly Hollywood as the next one...

I agree--TA is shit, but Tactics was _the_ shit.



> You could probably throw the Battle Network series in as a whole. Generally good series, though. Didn't like 4, however.


*THERE WAS NO 4 >=[*



> Never played Chaos Legion, but I didn't think it fell under the thread topic.


Well, nobody I know likes it ^_^;
Though, to be fair, it's a video-game adaptation of a Japanese novel done with mediocre voice acting, a Sephiroth-lookalike villain, and DMC's basic combat formula, except with summoned demon/spirits instead of guns. So even if they had played it, it's safe to assume many people I know would dislike it.


----------



## Panzermanathod (May 25, 2009)

Constrict just felt useless in SR. I mean, sure you can stun enemies if you could pull it off, but I found no real use in it.

As for the combat requiring no though... couldn't say that, especially before you get the reaver.

And I for one liked SR2's puzzles as a whole. Too bad the elemental reavers were, as I put it, "Keys you could stab people with". The only real useful one was wind considering it allowed you to go through the swamp easily.
=================

I loved LoD's combat system. To me, the only way to make it better is to be able to switch on the fly, or something. Not like Xenogears though. Not out of distaste, simply to keep it more unique.

=================

My only *real* beef with FF9 was trance. I liked the characters as a whole moer than the cast of FF8 (although Rinoa would rank higher on my non-specific scale than Garnett). In fact, the only characters in FF8 I really liked were Laguna and Rinoa.

I mean, I don't mind an introvert character much, but Squall kinda got annoying.

As for Freya... you'd hit it?


Well, I'd hit it.


Come on...


Let's hit it...


together.
=================

4.5 is the new 4.

=================

I didn't know what the general consensus was for Chaos Legion. However, the first PSM I bought had a CL video preview in it. I loved it so hard.


----------



## Psi Xen (May 25, 2009)

I love Final Fantasy VIII.  Way more than Final Fantasy VII.  I don't know why, but the cartoonish models and the story is not doing it for me.  And I spent forty dollars buying that game from eBay.

I might get to playing that again, but then again maybe not.

To contribute:  I loved Nuclear Strike and Future Cop: L.A.P.D. when I still played the PSOne.  But these games seemed to be left in the past.

They will be missed.


----------



## Adrimor (May 25, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> Constrict just felt useless in SR. I mean, sure you can stun enemies if you could pull it off, but I found no real use in it.




As for the combat requiring no though... couldn't say that, especially before you get the reaver.[/quote]
You kidding?
Get spear. Beat up enemy. Impale. Eat soul.

Now, when you got gang-attacked it was kinda annoying, but the enemies can't jump, for whatever reason, so you could just hop on something and feed safely from there in many cases.



> And I for one liked SR2's puzzles as a whole. Too bad the elemental reavers were, as I put it, "Keys you could stab people with". The only real useful one was wind considering it allowed you to go through the swamp easily.


Yeah, though I did like to have light with me every so often.



> I loved LoD's combat system. To me, the only way to make it better is to be able to switch on the fly, or something.


YES.



> My only *real* beef with FF9 was trance. I liked the characters as a whole moer than the cast of FF8 (although Rinoa would rank higher on my non-specific scale than Garnett). In fact, the only characters in FF8 I really liked were Laguna and Rinoa.


See...I HATED Rinoa, but I liked pretty much everyone else.
Except Ultimecia. She was lame...
Still, at least she didn't just come outta nowhere at the last minute like Necron >_<



> As for Freya... you'd hit it?


Dude, I'd tap that like an EVH solo.*

* I really need to come up with a better euphemism...I'm sick of this one...


> 4.5 is the new 4.


Buh?



> I didn't know what the general consensus was for Chaos Legion. However, the first PSM I bought had a CL video preview in it. I loved it so hard.


Hahaha, that's awesome.
The first (and only) issue of a gaming magazine I ever bought had a mini-FAQ for it. Also one for Eternal Darkness and one for Silent Hill 3.


...I should probably add Boktai 1 and 2 to my list, too, huh?


----------



## Panzermanathod (May 25, 2009)

Rockman.EXE 4.5 Real operation

Don't mind the video maker's intro, the fight itself is rather good.

It was different from most of the others as your Navi was near completely automated (although you get to alter how close he/she should get to an enemy and have them use chips).


----------



## Adrimor (May 25, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> It was different from most of the others as your Navi was near completely automated (although you get to alter how close he/she should get to an enemy and have them use chips).


?
So, um...several questions here...

1) Where's the fun in that? I liked the old battle system, weirdly enough.
2) Is it on DS or GBA?
3) Is this game available in English? Not necessarily for purchase, though >.> <.<
4) How do you play as Roll or Bass?


----------



## Panzermanathod (May 25, 2009)

1) Believe me, although I sucked at the game it was fun. At least better than Battle Chip CHallenge.
2)GBA
3)No, Japan only, although last time I checked there was an english patch being worked on for the rom.
4)You can choose a navi you can play as, although Bass was, I think, an unlockable. There was Starman, Fireman, Megaman... a bunch of others I can't remember...


----------



## Shino (May 29, 2009)

*attempts to revive the thread*

Anybody still play Soldat or Worms Armegeddeon? I occasionally still play both with friends, but less often than I like.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 29, 2009)

I dunno why, but it seems like I'm one of the few that actually likes World at War.


----------



## Bokracroc (May 29, 2009)

Shino said:


> *attempts to revive the thread*
> 
> Anybody still play Soldat or Worms Armegeddeon? I occasionally still play both with friends, but less often than I like.


Worms World Party is better


----------



## Ashkihyena (May 29, 2009)

Furlop said:


> The Ship.
> 
> Lots of people said it stunk, but I loved the paranoid play style.



I play that, not online cause I suck at FPS's online, but I play it and enjoy it.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 29, 2009)

Everyone I know says Tetris sucks.... hehe, well, not my problem they don't appreciate greatness.


----------



## chasseurdetoile (May 29, 2009)

Have you ever tried Dr. Mario ? it's similar but more fun =) there is also a tetris game I saw that when you played with someone else you could battle and drop "bombs" on each other's screen =)


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 29, 2009)

chasseurdetoile said:


> Have you ever tried Dr. Mario ? it's similar but more fun =) there is also a tetris game I saw that when you played with someone else you could battle and drop "bombs" on each other's screen =)



I have, and I prefer Tetris. Dr. Mario is still fun, though.


----------



## SammyFox (May 29, 2009)

Enter the matrix
The suffering: ties that binds
Mortal kombat 4
True crime: new york city
The 2003 robocop game from titus


----------



## chasseurdetoile (May 29, 2009)

I must agree, enter the matrix was really nice. Tho the french translation was so poor! Matrix Online was really fun too, too bad it wasn't really populated.


----------



## Envy (May 29, 2009)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Everyone I know says Tetris sucks.... hehe, well, not my problem they don't appreciate greatness.



Dude, if your friends think Tetris sucks you need to get new friends.


----------



## Jelly (May 29, 2009)

IDK DXM LOL


----------



## Fenra (Jun 16, 2009)

Legendary - I'm a sucker for anything myths and legend related

Crysis - sure the system specs were so crazily high that it killed most PC's and when you got down to its core it was just an FPS, but i still rate it as one of the best there has been... also why everyone hates the second half of the game i dont understand, sure it was heavily scripted but i loved every second of it

Prey - ok so it took itself a little to seriously at times but that was one of its most appealing qualities

Auto Assault -curse you NC-soft for killing my fav mmo!

Call of Juarez - best wild west game ive played ever

of course these are just in my opinion and the opinions of those who dont like them are my friends, im sure someone out there does like them the same as i do


----------



## Sulfide (Jun 16, 2009)

minesweeper and 3d pinball


----------



## ShardtheWolf (Jun 17, 2009)

JamestheDoc said:


> And yet another is COD:WaW.  A lot of people put it down because it's WWII and by Treyarch, but they did a good job with it in my opinion.  It's solid gameplay in the same format as Modern Warfare (which it's often compared to as inferior), the graphics are nice, and it's a nice, new, darker perspective on the war as well...



Definitly! I loved Modern warfare ( I'm a goldcross =p) but it didn't have Nazi zombies, which is teh shit.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Jun 17, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> TimeShift, Prey,.




looooveee



> Slave Zero



This too.


----------



## PixiesKitty (Jun 17, 2009)

Lost Eden


----------



## FelldohTheSquirrel (Jun 17, 2009)

Anyone ever played Mojo? Seems like everyone I know hates it with a passion.


----------



## Beta Link (Jun 17, 2009)

That Transformers game for the PS2 was pretty awesome IMO... No one else seems to think so, though.

Gaplus too, if I can ever get better at it. Ya know, the sequel to Galaga that no one's ever heard of?


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 18, 2009)

Armored Core. The whole series consistently gets pretty awful reviews, but among my circle of friends we're pretty big fans of the series. Granted, it might be because we're robot animu fandorks, but hey.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 18, 2009)

No one I know has even _heard_ of the Fire Emblem series... I think they survive because of me -.-

Same thing with Custom Robo (the Gamecube one)... that game had awesome gameplay, but a lame storyline.


----------



## FluffyFloofFloof (Jun 18, 2009)

.


----------



## the grey fox (Jun 18, 2009)

i like oblivion as well, along with all of the elder scrolls series


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 18, 2009)

Ratchet and Clank is so under appreciated.


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 18, 2009)

Vaporshi said:


> Starfox Adventures.


Never understood the intense hate for that game. It wasn't fantastic, but it was a pretty decent Zelda clone. Nothing that drove me to SEETHING RAAAAGE.


----------



## Envy (Jun 19, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> Never understood the intense hate for that game. It wasn't fantastic, but it was a pretty decent Zelda clone. Nothing that drove me to SEETHING RAAAAGE.



It's gained hate in much the same way as Megaman Legends and Zelda 2. It's not that they are bad games - far from it, all of them are very good, and definitely worth buying - but they're completely different from the rest of the series. And that, to some people, is reason to hate.

People don't hate Adventures because they it's bad, they hate it because it's are not Starfox.


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jun 19, 2009)

i liked starfox adventures :/...then again im the only one i know who liked mystic heroes >_> and eragon the game


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 19, 2009)

Envy said:


> It's gained hate in much the same way as Megaman Legends and Zelda 2. It's not that they are bad games - far from it, all of them are very good, and definitely worth buying - but they're completely different from the rest of the series. And that, to some people, is reason to hate.
> 
> People don't hate Adventures because they it's bad, they hate it because it's are not Starfox.



Exactly, most people prefer blowing **** up with laser cannons than using a magical flame spouting stick.

(there's a sexual joke in there somewhere)


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 19, 2009)

EA's NHL series, simply because almost no one I hang out with shares the same passion for the sport that I do.

Also, I absolutely loved Assassin's Creed, but all my friends were like "it's too repetitive to be any fun." To which I respond "hey, if the stuff you repeat is awesome, then bring it on!"  But I love it, and no one else likes it all that much.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jun 19, 2009)

Zelda II: The Adventures of Link.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jun 19, 2009)

Resident Evil Survivor and Resident Evil Gaiden.


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 19, 2009)

Envy said:


> It's gained hate in much the same way as Megaman Legends and Zelda 2. It's not that they are bad games - far from it, all of them are very good, and definitely worth buying - but they're completely different from the rest of the series. And that, to some people, is reason to hate.
> 
> People don't hate Adventures because they it's bad, they hate it because it's are not Starfox.


People who hate Megaman Legends are dumb and wrong and dumb.

Really dumb.



Panzermanathod said:


> Resident Evil Survivor and Resident Evil Gaiden.


Survivor is actually a lot better than most people give it credit for. I also kind of like Dead Aim for some reason :/


----------



## Vintage (Jun 19, 2009)

final fantasy viii apparently


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jun 19, 2009)

I've always wanted to play Dead Aim. The best I could settle for was a full game playthrough on youtube... well, most of it, anyway. Back tracking was edited out.

And I did kinda like Gaiden. It's not *as bad* as most people say it was. And Survivor I really liked.


----------



## Sparticle (Jul 2, 2009)

I love Armoured Core For Answer
Whats not fun about giant supersonic heavily armed customizable mecha robots.


----------



## Utsukushii (Jul 2, 2009)

Siren (AKA Forbidden Siren), I have absolutely no idea why some people can't get into the epic Japanese survival horror setting. They just give it one look and are like, "It sux". I know Aki-san has it. Or at least, last time I checked. Lol.


----------



## Drbigt (Jul 2, 2009)

Age of Conan.


----------



## Malkheus (Jul 2, 2009)

Well Ar Tonelico, Atelier Iris, Steamboat Chronicle, Megaman Legends, SMT Nocturne, Phantasy Star Universe(s), Makai Kingdom, Chaos Legions, some more but I forgot. I only knew one person who play these games.


----------



## ForeverDante (Jul 2, 2009)

Timesplitters 3~
I'm always told it sucks and blah blah but i love it. And it has its funny moments :3
Oh and the Megaman X series.
YES Including the hated X7 and X8.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jul 6, 2009)

ForeverDante said:


> Timesplitters 3~
> I'm always told it sucks and blah blah but i love it. And it has its funny moments :3.


 

Yes timesplitters 3 is my favorite fps
 oh and i liked all dynasty warriors games including gundam


----------



## Shouden (Jul 6, 2009)

I liked the Halo series as well. Except when you're on at 1am and there's a bunch of 6 year olds kicking your ass and talking shit.


----------



## Aondeug (Jul 6, 2009)

I like Final Fantasy Mystic Quest. It's likely because of the nostalgia goggles yes, but it has a certain charm to it. I was also shocked to find out how much flak it got...

The newer Sonic games in 3-D get lots of hate from lots of people. I'm not bothered by most of them. Shadow the Hedgehog and Sonic Heroes, while not amazing games, are alright in my oppinion. I even like that Sonic Riders game to an extent.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 6, 2009)

I liked smash tv but everyone I know hated it. I never understood why as it was a fun and challenging game. :/


----------



## PixiesKitty (Jul 6, 2009)

Neverwinter Nights 2, also Oblivion, even Fall Out 3 "baww!! no isometric, no crotch shot, it's just an Oblivion with lasers!"...


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 6, 2009)

My biggest one is FFXI most of everyone I know hates it or disregards it. I have a very long list. Digimon World 4 was an ok game I liked it but everyone I know found it boring. I will admit the Lobby Music was very tiring


----------



## Hir (Jul 6, 2009)

Sudeki (xBox)
Aero Guage (N64)


----------



## Jango The Blue Fox (Jul 6, 2009)

i realy liked dark sector all the reviews were negative and said there were lots of glitchies but i never encountered any the only thing i did not like was the MP it has way to much lag. i also realy like wanted wepons of fate and RE dead aim it is way better than RE cronices on the wii.


----------



## TheBiggestIdiotEver (Jul 6, 2009)

I think I'm the only person on the face of the Earth who likes the Twisted Metal series.  Well, not the entire series.  3,4, and Small Brawl sucked balls, but TM: Black?  C'mon, that game was the only reason I bought a PS2!


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jul 6, 2009)

Malkheus said:


> Well Ar Tonelico, Atelier Iris, Steamboat Chronicle, Megaman Legends, SMT Nocturne, Phantasy Star Universe(s), Makai Kingdom, Chaos Legions, some more but I forgot. I only knew one person who play these games.


out of all those i liked

Ar Tonelico (it was a unique game)

Megaman Legends (it was so fun xD lol)

SMT Nocturne (something about fusing demons :3 )

Makai Kingdom (YOU ACTUALLY FOUND A COPY!!!!!1111oneoneone christ that games harder to find than either Lunar Silver star story or Lunar Eternal blue for the ps1/Segacd)

Phantasy Star Universe for the ps2.. (even though it lagged it was a decent game hated the pc version though >: stupid always connected to play single player bullshit)


----------



## bluewulf1 (Jul 7, 2009)

Freedom : The first resistance

the game was made in 1995. I have yet to find anyone else who's played it.


----------



## bozzles (Jul 7, 2009)

Yoshi's Story.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 7, 2009)

bozzles said:


> Yoshi's Story.



I love that game. :3 one of my favs for the 64. <3

Crystalis for the NES. It's an epic game. It brought fourth diagonal walking, something the first zelda lacked. The storyline was also very well done for its time. Not many people know about the game and the ones that do seem to be to in depth with newer gaming. I'll stay forever loyal to old gaming.


----------



## Jango The Blue Fox (Jul 7, 2009)

bluewulf1 said:


> Freedom : The first resistance
> 
> the game was made in 1995. I have yet to find anyone else who's played it.



i have never heard of this game and i search for it on google and get three useless hits. if it is not on the interweb it must not exist.


----------



## bluewulf1 (Jul 7, 2009)

Jango The Blue Fox said:


> i have never heard of this game and i search for it on google and get three useless hits. if it is not on the interweb it must not exist.


ive been playing it seance i was 5, and have it in my hand right now.

EDIT: it was made by a company called redstorm. which,as far as i know, is currently called Ubisoft. So no reference to the original site may exist.


----------



## Jango The Blue Fox (Jul 7, 2009)

bluewulf1 said:


> ive been playing it seance i was 5, and have it in my hand right now.
> 
> EDIT: it was made by a company called redstorm. which,as far as i know, is currently called Ubisoft. So no reference to the original site may exist.



redstorm is a development studio that was founded by tom clancy it is owned by ubisoft it is still making games but the only games they ever made were clancy games no where on the web not even there site says anything about the game you are refering to.


----------



## bluewulf1 (Jul 7, 2009)

i know, i checked after you posted there being no reference to the game. they may have closed the link to it years ago to use the space on their server.


----------



## Jango The Blue Fox (Jul 7, 2009)

bluewulf1 said:


> i know, i checked after you posted there being no reference to the game. they may have closed the link to it years ago to use the space on their server.



then why don't they atleast mention it in the history section of their site. the site says their first game was tom clancys politika and chances are if they made the game you talk about it would have the clancy tag on it. give a pic of the box or disc.


----------



## bluewulf1 (Jul 7, 2009)

http://www.gamespot.com/pc/action/freedomfirstresistance/index.html
http://pc.ign.com/objects/014/014302.html
http://www.amazon.com/Anne-McCaffreys-Freedom-First-Resistance-Pc/dp/B00004ZBQC
http://www.gameboomers.com/wtcheats/pcFf/Freedom.htmhttp://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=3738


----------



## Jango The Blue Fox (Jul 7, 2009)

bluewulf1 said:


> http://www.gamespot.com/pc/action/freedomfirstresistance/index.html
> http://pc.ign.com/objects/014/014302.html
> http://www.amazon.com/Anne-McCaffreys-Freedom-First-Resistance-Pc/dp/B00004ZBQC
> http://www.gameboomers.com/wtcheats/pcFf/Freedom.htmhttp://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=3738



wow is the only word to describe this. its not tom clancy it is anne mccaffrey no wonder they don't talk about this game.


----------



## Jango The Blue Fox (Jul 7, 2009)

freedom was released a year before redstorm was founded my best guess is that they made this game based on the freedom series, novels that were not written or endorsed by tom clancy i highly dout that mccaffrey had any thing to do with this game. so they made the game published it and released it and when clancy found out about this game he tried to cover up any involvement redstorm had with this game so that he doesn't get sued by mccaffrey.


----------



## PixiesKitty (Jul 7, 2009)

Bureau 13


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jul 7, 2009)

Urban Chaos: Riot Response - its rare yo  and its a better police fps at least you get to beat things with a riot shield


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 7, 2009)

YinYangDragon said:


> Urban Chaos: Riot Response - its rare yo  and its a better police fps at least you get to beat things with a riot shield


Speaking of Urban Chaos:
Urban Chaos, 1999 game
I <3 it. Not the best game ever but still lots of shooting, climbing and kneeing people in the balls.


----------



## Aden (Jul 7, 2009)

bozzles said:


> Yoshi's Story.



Who doesn't like Yoshi's Story? D:


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jul 7, 2009)

When I first heard of it coming out I didn't hear good things about Yoshi's Story, and it was inferior to Yoshi's Island.


----------



## Skittle (Jul 8, 2009)

Fatal Frame. D:


----------



## TwilightV (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah, Yoshi's Story isn't as fun as Yoshi's Island, but it does have it's perks like:

-No loud crying every time you get hit
-An ending that makes anyone with a soul cry.

I don't think there's enough love for the true RPG's we got on the N64.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 8, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> I don't think there's enough love for the true RPG's we got on the N64.



Ogre Battle 64.


----------



## TwilightV (Jul 8, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Ogre Battle 64.



Yeah, there's that one too, but I was thinking of simpler ones like Quest 64 or Aidyn Chronicles: The First Mage. There's some for the PSOne too, like Shadow Madness or Guardian's Crusade.


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 8, 2009)

Shadowrun, Two Worlds, Far Cry 1, and Halo 1.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 8, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Shadowrun, Two Worlds, Far Cry 1, and *Halo 1.*



The first was the best. *pistol...headshot, headshot, headshot* *WTF! ragefit*


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jul 8, 2009)

resident evil DS, Resident Evil Gaiden, Banjo Kazooie Nuts and Bolts, Tales of the world Radiant Mythology, Eternal Sonata, Cannon Fodder, Spy Fox in Dry Cereal (haha), call of duty 3, Prey and lots more >.>


----------



## Asmiro (Jul 9, 2009)

FFXI, Mirrors Edge, Megaman DS games.


----------



## Malkheus (Jul 9, 2009)

YinYangDragon said:


> out of all those i liked
> 
> Ar Tonelico (it was a unique game)
> 
> ...


 
Well the Makai Kingdom is no longer available now sadly... But at least I know there's someone that know about these games... Well it's a good things. As for the online PSU, I don't have the line to connect ><

Oh and I just rememeber, the Team Buddies, Legend of Mana (ps1), Misadventure of Tronbonne, Dark Cloud, Brave Fencer Musashi, FF V and VI, Devil summoner, Tales of Abyss, and Rachet and Clank.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jul 9, 2009)

A lot of people you know don't like Legend of Mana or Brave Fencer?


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 9, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> *Shadowrun*, Two Worlds, Far Cry 1, and Halo 1.


Which one?
SEGA, SNES or PC/360?


----------



## ShadowCoon (Jul 9, 2009)

Let's see... *thinks*

*Tomb Raider: Angel of Darkness* (Mind you, I agree the game was very glitchy, the controls weren't so great, etc; there were a LOT of problems with that game, but I like it anyway) [Not to mention that I love ALL of the TR games)

*Deja Vu* (NES; Again, it's another problem-ridden game)

*Beavis and Butthead* (SNES)

*Mighty Morphin' Power Rangers / MMPR: The Movie* (SNES)

*Virtual Bart* (SNES)

*.hack//Infection, Mutation, Outbreak, and Quarantine* (PS2)

*Mortal Kombat Mythologies - Sub-Zero* (PSX)


----------



## pheonix (Jul 9, 2009)

ShadowCoon said:


> Let's see... *thinks*
> 
> *Tomb Raider: Angel of Darkness* (Mind you, I agree the game was very glitchy, the controls weren't so great, etc; there were a LOT of problems with that game, but I like it anyway) [Not to mention that I love ALL of the TR games)
> 
> ...



I have that on my computer. 

Fire Emblem Gaiden. My save file is corrupted and I have to start all over again but that's a good thing.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Jul 9, 2009)

Mega Man Legends and MML2, people universally seem to hate those games but i loved them.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 9, 2009)

Daniel Kay said:


> Mega Man Legends and MML2, people universally seem to hate those games but i loved them.


What?

Legends is well loved, The only people who hate it are retro fags like Craig Skistimas


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jul 9, 2009)

Mario Golf


----------



## TwilightV (Jul 9, 2009)

Daniel Kay said:


> Mega Man Legends and MML2, people universally seem to hate those games but i loved them.



I loved the first one. It has my all time favorite final boss theme (Tocotta And Fugue In G Minor "The Little" by Johann Sebastian Bach). Not to mention the greatest "Villainess" ever, Tron-sama!!! <3

Also, this Rockman is featured in Tatsunoko VS Capcom, retaining his original voice by one of the greatest female Seiyuu of all time, miss Mayumi Tanaka!


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jul 9, 2009)

Silent Hill.

I know Resident Evil is the more popular horror title, but nearly every gamer I've met either doesn't like or has never heard of Silent Hill. I am shocked and appalled.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jul 10, 2009)

@Sinister: And I, doubly so.


----------



## Envy (Jul 11, 2009)

Daniel Kay said:


> Mega Man Legends and MML2, people universally seem to hate those games but i loved them.



ZOMG lets be friends or something XD

I <3 that series. Even Misadventures of Tron Bonne, the prequel/spinoff I expect none of you have even heard of.


----------



## a_person (Jul 13, 2009)

Final Fantasy 7, loved the game granted made no sense at all and random battles every 2 seconds was a bit annoying but still a fun game


----------



## ShadowCoon (Jul 13, 2009)

a_person said:


> Final Fantasy 7, loved the game granted made no sense at all and random battles every 2 seconds was a bit annoying but still a fun game



Since when was Final Fantasy VII _not_ one of the most (if not the most) popular games in that franchise?


----------



## Sassy (Jul 13, 2009)

Xenosaga Episode II, here. I loved the entire series but it seems like II gets a lot of hate for daring to be different to the copy-paste RPG formula :3


----------

